# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Artiste Plasticien en quete de solutions logicielles

## SANMYEL

Bonjour,
Artiste plasticien, je fais de la recherche aplique aux arts plastiques dans le domaine audio. Je profite de ce forum pour demander si quelqu'un connait un logiciel fonctionnant sous windows et capable de supprimer(ou de rgler le niveau) de la composante fondamentale d'un signal audio.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Fxg

Audacity

----------


## Menhir

Tu n'as pas prcis si tu recherche quelque chose de gratuit ou de commercial (et dans ce cas, dans quelle tranche de prix).

Si c'est du gratuit, comme l'a signal Fxg, Audacity est un incontournable.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
A la fois assez simple pour ceux qui (comme moi) n'y connaissent pas grand chose et trs riche en possibilits et paramtres.

----------

